# Young Sheldon - Pilot 8/25/2017



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Well, to say I was disappointed would be an understatement. I didn't laugh once, and "young" Sheldon was annoying more than heartwarming and funny. It's hard because we know how he grew up, and we know he really doesn't change until he's in his 30s. So what is there to "look" forward to? More "following the rules" jokes?

I thought Jim Parsons doing the narration was the best part of the episode. It was interesting having him look back on Sheldon's life as an adult.

I'll give it a couple of more episodes to see if it gets better, mostly because I'm a fan of Big Bang. But I'm not sure I'll be sticking with it.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Yeah, it was pretty weak.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I thought the mother was pretty good. I actually liked it. So it probably will be canceled.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Sheldon was very annoying.
Twin was also.

Will record but not something I will get back to anytime soon.

Of course following BBT the ratings will be huuuge


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Zoe Penny channels Laurie Metcalf so well!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

The kids watched it and thought it was pretty funny. I thought it was a weak revival of the Wonder Years or Malcolm in the Middle. I did like the appearance of Professor Proton and the reference to the Potato Clock from an older episode of the BBT. 

They do need to add in more narration by Jim Parsons.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I liked it much more than I expected. I did chuckle a few times. It will suffer being compared to BBT, though. It’s a different feel and approach.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I'll give it a couple more episodes. But if it doesn't improve, SP cancelled.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Next ep doesn't air until Thursday November 2, so you've got some time to mull it over.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I did not enjoy it. I didn't laugh a single time. I can watch BBT reruns over and over and laugh every time.

Sheldon's childhood story is not a comedy. It rather sad. He didn't fit in anywhere, not even at home.

At least on BBT he finally somewhat fits in with the other scientists and nerds.

And having the character that played Leonard's bully playing Sheldon's dad is weird.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

lambertman said:


> Next ep doesn't air until Thursday November 2, so you've got some time to mull it over.


What? That's crazy. These networks just shoot themselves in the foot with how they release TV shows with how people want to 'binge' shows. I am having trouble following that Orville show because my DVR keeps missing it due to football games that go over.

My kids and I are getting caught up on BBT. It was funny yesterday we watched an episode where Sheldon didn't know how to tie a bow-tie, and then we watched this show where he wouldn't supposedly go anywhere without his bow-tie.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> What? That's crazy. These networks just shoot themselves in the foot with how they release TV shows with how people want to 'binge' shows. I am having trouble following that Orville show because my DVR keeps missing it due to football games that go over.
> 
> My kids and I are getting caught up on BBT. It was funny yesterday we watched an episode *where Sheldon didn't know how to tie a bow-tie, and then we watched this show where he wouldn't supposedly go anywhere without his bow-tie.*


Maybe that's something interesting. We can watch when Sheldon transformed from bow-tie Sheldon to tshirt Sheldon?


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Maybe that's something interesting. We can watch when Sheldon transformed from bow-tie Sheldon to tshirt Sheldon?


Didn't watch the show; could his childhood bow-tie be a clip-on? I remember having a clip-on (standard) tie as a child, and I didn't learn to tie a real tie until at least my teenage years. By then he could be out of his bow-tie "phase", in which case it would make sense. (/ret-con)


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

John Gillespie said:


> Zoe Penny channels Laurie Metcalf so well!


 I assume you used the emoji to indicate you know Zoe is Laurie Metcalf's daughter. I was intrigued by how well she evoked a younger Mary Cooper. She doesn't quite use the same drawl that Laurie has chosen, but it is a very close approximation.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

John Gillespie said:


> Zoe Penny channels Laurie Metcalf so well!


I thoroughly enjoyed it, and also found it quite spooky--her voice so often was that of her mother.

On the whole, I somewhat enjoyed the show and will return to it, although I don't know if it ultimately will be a keeper. For those expecting BBT, it's not--that's a geek sitcom, this is a dramedy à la "The Wonder Years," even filmed differently.

I do find it fascinating in a mental gymnastics sort of way the hits upon what we know as the future--the mother's attitudes and conduct (and Zoe Perry's aforesaid channeling of her mother, Laurie Metcalf), Dr. Proton, etc.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it, and also found it quite spooky--her voice so often was that of her mother.
> 
> On the whole, I somewhat enjoyed the show and will return to it, although I don't know if it ultimately will be a keeper. For those expecting BBT, it's not--that's a geek sitcom, this is a dramedy à la "The Wonder Years," even filmed differently.
> 
> I do find it fascinating in a mental gymnastics sort of way the hits upon what we know as the future--the mother's attitudes and conduct (and Zoe Perry's aforesaid channeling of her mother, Laurie Metcalf), Dr. Proton, etc.


To me, that's the problem with the show. Since we know the outcome, and we really know Sheldon was essentially the same person when TBBT started, I'm not really sure where they can take the show. Most origin stories, the main characters is different and it's the journey about how he or she gets there that's interesting (think Bruce Wayne in Gotham). In this series, young Sheldon is essentially the same as pre-Amy older Sheldon.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> To me, that's the problem with the show. Since we know the outcome, and we really know Sheldon was incessantly the same person when TBBT started, I'm not really sure where they can take the show. Most origin stories, the main characters is different and it's the journey about how he or she gets there that's interesting (think Bruce Wayne in Gotham). In this series, young Sheldon is essentially the same as pre-Amy older Sheldon.


Well, there's still the bow tie. 

One word about the writing: I found it interesting to compare this to the first episode of Star Trek: Discovery," with "Sheldon" having more exposition and positive development in less than half the time.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Did not know she was her daughter, no wonder sounded like her at one point was looking at her lips to see if they were dubbing her in. Don't remember if was before or after, but was surprised by the guy at 3 different times in his life was actually pretty good especially for a pilot.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Perhaps the moderators could correct the date?

I assume OP meant 9/25/17 and not 8/25/17.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Opinions seem mixed. I guess I'll have to watch it and figure out for myself if it's something I'll enjoy.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Having Leonard's bully as little Sheldon's dad took me out of it a little.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I thought it was horrible.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm not sure what people were expecting. They specifically set this up as a single-camera show without a laugh track/audience, so the style was always going to be very different from TBBT. It was never going to be a slapstick show with setup-joke, setup-joke, etc. This is more of a real-life story of an awkward kid who we know grows up to be an awkward adult.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not sure what people were expecting. ...


BBT Spinoff...Sheldon

BBT Spinoff...Sheldon

BBT Spinoff...Sheldon

BBT Spinoff...Sheldon

BBT Spinoff...Sheldon

BBT Spinoff...Sheldon


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Family said:


> I thought it was horrible.


Same here, but that's pretty much what I was expecting. I generally don't like sitcoms (except the Arrested Development style ones); I only watch BBT because of the geeky subject matter (and even BBT has been increasingly wearing thin on me). So really, I'm just relieved that I'm spared another 21 minutes a week, and all the sitcom people have something new to enjoy.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Same here, but that's pretty much what I was expecting. I generally don't like sitcoms (except the Arrested Development style ones); I only watch BBT because of the geeky subject matter (and even BBT has been increasingly wearing thin on me). So really, I'm just relieved that I'm spared another 21 minutes a week, and all the sitcom people have something new to enjoy.


What are the "Arrested Development style ones"? This show is single-camera like AD, whereas BBT is multi-cam with an audience. So why is Young Sheldon not an "Arrested Development style one"?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Arrested Development is funny.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> What are the "Arrested Development style ones"? This show is single-camera like AD, whereas BBT is multi-cam with an audience. So why is Young Sheldon not an "Arrested Development style one"?


Arrested Development, Better Off Ted, Silicon Valley, The Good Place...shows that aren't really sitcoms at all, even if they play with the format. Young Sheldon is a traditional sitcom; although it's not taped before a studio audience, it was written as if it were.

And there's nothing wrong with that; obviously the traditional sitcom is a VERY popular form. It's just one that has almost no appeal for me personally.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

It didn't really even seem like a sitcom to me. "Light drama" would be how I'd describe it.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

How does a one camera show work if it needs to be shot at multiple angles so you can switch from one persons point of view to another like when people are having conversation with one another?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

ufo4sale said:


> How does a one camera show work if it needs to be shot at multiple angles so you can switch from one persons point of view to another like when people are having conversation with one another?


They move the camera and shoot each angle separately. That's why one camera shows tend to look better and more "cinematic". They move the camera (and walls if they're shooting on a soundstage) to set up each shot and adjust the lighting specifically for the angle they're shooting.

A traditional three camera sitcom shoots all angles at once, so the lighting needs to be more uniform. The cameras tend to also be kept at a distance from the actors to ensure that one camera doesn't show up in a different camera's shot.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

It felt like a Wonder Years wanna be. It may get better, but it’s not really a show I can get into. 
The father looks nothing like I expected from Sheldon’s BBT descriptions. 
I really don’t like putting adult dialogue into the mouths of children. When Sheldon’s sister threatened to “kick him in the balls,” it might have humorous coming from his adult sister on BBT, but it was jarring to me coming from a 9 year old.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

All Young Sheldon did is make me hate watching Sheldon on The Big Bang Theory -- realizing how he's basically grown up in body but not much in mind in the intervening years.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

I liked seeing his trains


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Arrested Development is funny.


Not even close.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Arrested Development, Better Off Ted, Silicon Valley, The Good Place...shows that aren't really sitcoms at all, even if they play with the format. Young Sheldon is a traditional sitcom; although it's not taped before a studio audience, it was written as if it were.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with that; obviously the traditional sitcom is a VERY popular form. It's just one that has almost no appeal for me personally.


I see absolutely nothing in common for the shows you listed versus any others. So, basically, they are just shows you like versus shows you don't. They are all sitcoms. You know, comedy derived from a situation with the same characters each week.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> How does a one camera show work if it needs to be shot at multiple angles so you can switch from one persons point of view to another like when people are having conversation with one another?


Multiple takes. Like a movie.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I see absolutely nothing in common for the shows you listed versus any others. So, basically, they are just shows you like versus shows you don't. They are all sitcoms. You know, comedy derived from a situation with the same characters each week.


Then I guess we must simply be aliens to each other...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

getbak said:


> They move the camera and shoot each angle separately. That's why one camera shows tend to look better and more "cinematic". They move the camera (and walls if they're shooting on a soundstage) to set up each shot and adjust the lighting specifically for the angle they're shooting.
> 
> A traditional three camera sitcom shoots all angles at once, so the lighting needs to be more uniform. The cameras tend to also be kept at a distance from the actors to ensure that one camera doesn't show up in a different camera's shot.


In addition, a three-camera sitcom is invariably done on a "proscenium" stage. If you ever acted in a school play, or seen a Broadway musical, those are almost always done in proscenium.... you have only three walls to all sets, with the fourth wall open to the audience (and in this case, the cameras).

A one-camera shoot can be done on a set that has four walls, or even on location in real places. Hence, they tend to have a more realistic appearance.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I enjoyed it quite a bit. It was well-acted, humorous, and touching at points. I didn't know they were going to approach it as a humorous drama instead of a sitcom, and found I was pleasantly surprised. I had to watch it on CBS' site because I didn't realize the fall season was starting and I never asked Tivo to record it, but I'll be adding it to my season passes tonight.

I'm hoping they don't overly focus on Sheldon. I know he's the title character, but I enjoyed seeing how his brother and father were affected by having a prodigy in the family.

I loved Zoe Perry as the mom. I know she's Laurie's daughter, but still, it was a great portrayal of a younger Mrs. Cooper. I also liked how they tempered the father a bit. In TBBT, there wasn't too much talk of him, and I didn't have a good impression of him from the few comments Sheldon would make. It was nice seeing him more three-dimensional here.

I also wonder if future references Sheldon makes to his past in TBBT will reflect what we see on Young Sheldon.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> In addition, a three-camera sitcom is invariably done on a "proscenium" stage. If you ever acted in a school play, or seen a Broadway musical, those are almost always done in proscenium.... you have only three walls to all sets, with the fourth wall open to the audience (and in this case, the cameras).
> 
> A one-camera shoot can be done on a set that has four walls, or even on location in real places. Hence, they tend to have a more realistic appearance.


I guess my question is in a normal conversation you have two people talking one after another. If it's shot from multiple angles does the person who is talking read the entire script, for the scene, first then the second person or they having a "normal" conversation as if the camera doesn't move to different angles to capture peoples faces as their talking?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Mrbrain probably knows.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

It should be renamed:

The Sad Crap We Had To Think Of From Sheldon's Youth To Make His Character In BBT Funny.

or 

An Unfunny Wonder Years.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

ufo4sale said:


> I guess my question is in a normal conversation you have two people talking one after another. If it's shot from multiple angles does the person who is talking read the entire script, for the scene, first then the second person or they having a "normal" conversation as if the camera doesn't move to different angles to capture peoples faces as their talking?


It's usually done by shooting a master shot with everyone in frame doing their lines. Then the set is relit to shoot closeups of the individual actors, with the other actor off camera, doing lines to prompt the actor being shot. 
Repeat the process to capture the other actor(s) as needed. 
Then, they will shoot coverage shots, to make sure they can take care of any continuity problems and allow for a variety of shots for editing.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bobcarn said:


> I also wonder if future references Sheldon makes to his past in TBBT will reflect what we see on Young Sheldon.


Interesting point, and that could make for a fascinating jigsaw puzzle, especially when done between shows the same week!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Young Sheldon Scores Full-Season Order at CBS After Just One Episode



> Young Sheldon Scores Full-Season Order at CBS After Just One Episode
> 
> Monday's premiere delivered 17.2 million total viewers and a 3.8 demo rating - retaining nearly all of its Big Bang Theory lead-in ...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Young Sheldon Scores Full-Season Order at CBS After Just One Episode


I'm surprised they'd do that after one week, since most everyone who's watching TBBT would probably stick around to watch this. Lets see if it maintains it's ratings the next time out.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

ufo4sale said:


> I guess my question is in a normal conversation you have two people talking one after another. If it's shot from multiple angles does the person who is talking read the entire script, for the scene, first then the second person or they having a "normal" conversation as if the camera doesn't move to different angles to capture peoples faces as their talking?


Single-camera setup - Wikipedia


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrdbdigital said:


> Single-camera setup - Wikipedia


This is also a good article about the show and how Chuck Lorre learned how to do single camera, which he's never done in any of his other sitcoms.

'Young Sheldon' Reinvents 'The Big Bang Theory' Formula. Will It Work?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> This is also a good article about the show and how Chuck Lorre learned how to do single camera, which he's never done in any of his other sitcoms.
> 
> 'Young Sheldon' Reinvents 'The Big Bang Theory' Formula. Will It Work?





> The loss of the audience, and dropping from four cameras to one, also allowed for the show to stand out from the brightly lit "Big Bang" - and fit in with other contemporary comedies like "Veep" and "Master of None."
> 
> But the switch has required an immediate crash course for Mr. Lorre and his fellow producers.
> 
> ...


Maybe they're just trying to be funny, but I find it very hard to believe that two veteran TV producers would not know how much more time it takes to shoot a single-cam show vs. a multi-cam.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Maybe they're just trying to be funny, but I find it very hard to believe that two veteran TV producers would not know how much more time it takes to shoot a single-cam show vs. a multi-cam.


I'm sure they had some idea, but maybe never having done it before they didn't realize exactly how it would work? We've all had situations in our professional life where we've been aware of a process but until we actually did it, never realized how it really worked and what was involved.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't remember from BBT what happened to Sheldon's dad. Is he dead? Are they divorced and he just never comes around? We haven't ever seen him, have we? Have we seen the brother or sister? Or are these spoilers?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I don't remember from BBT what happened to Sheldon's dad. Is he dead? Are they divorced and he just never comes around? We haven't ever seen him, have we? Have we seen the brother or sister? Or are these spoilers?


Sheldon's father is dead. Died when he was a child.

We've seen his twin sister. She is hot. The guys all tried to hook up with her.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

ClutchBrake said:


> Sheldon's father is dead. Died when he was a child.
> 
> We've seen his twin sister. She is hot. The guys all tried to hook up with her.


Did he ever reveal how the father died? I can't remember.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

ClutchBrake said:


> Sheldon's father is dead. Died when he was a child.


really ?
I thought he ran out on the family because he couldn't handle Sheldon
I guess I'm remembering it wrong


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> I really don't like putting adult dialogue into the mouths of children. When Sheldon's sister threatened to "kick him in the balls," it might have humorous coming from his adult sister on BBT, but it was jarring to me coming from a 9 year old.


Part of me thinks you should be sentenced to having to deal with more 9 year olds. Then again, I'm not sure I'm even that cruel. My wife's a teacher of kids younger than that, and the stuff she brings home just kinda makes me shake my head. (And be glad I don't have kids.)


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

jamesl said:


> really ?
> I thought he ran out on the family because he couldn't handle Sheldon
> I guess I'm remembering it wrong


Really. 

Health problems. Basically ate and drank himself to death.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The problem with this show is that Young Sheldon has to become BBT Sheldon. But every show about a family _has_ to show the main character growing and learning from his experiences--it's an almost inviolable TV trope. Sheldon can't grow as a character -- unless something happens later in his life that makes him regress.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

gschrock said:


> Part of me thinks you should be sentenced to having to deal with more 9 year olds. Then again, I'm not sure I'm even that cruel. My wife's a teacher of kids younger than that, and the stuff she brings home just kinda makes me shake my head. (And be glad I don't have kids.)


Well, I do have kids, two of them. And they've both grown into amazing adults with kids of their own. My daughter was a teacher before she decided to go back to school to become a RN. You would never have heard anything like that come out of their mouths at that age. Not more than once. 
But, then, I grew up in the era of Ozzie and Harriet and Leave It To Beaver.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

'Young Sheldon' Gets Full-Season Order From CBS After Strong Debut


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> Really.
> 
> Health problems. Basically ate and drank himself to death.


I believe Mrs. Cooper in TBBT, when giving relationship advice, said "Cook everything in bacon grease. They'll die in their 40s but they'll never run astray."


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Speaking of the dad, I wonder how they will handle the Sheldon will knock 3 times from now on episode.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> The problem with this show is that Young Sheldon has to become BBT Sheldon. But every show about a family _has_ to show the main character growing and learning from his experiences--it's an almost inviolable TV trope. Sheldon can't grow as a character -- unless something happens later in his life that makes him regress.


This, but I think I've said that. Since 9 year old Sheldon is the same as the late 20s, early 30s Sheldon we see early in TBBT, there's no real story.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

bobcarn said:


> I believe Mrs. Cooper in TBBT, when giving relationship advice, said "Cook everything in bacon grease. They'll die in their 40s but they'll never run astray."


She was half right...


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Was this ever heralded as a side-splitting, roll on the floor comedy? If so, I missed that. It's a sitcom by definition but it was ultimately a "dramedy", as so many things are now. As mentioned, at times funny, touching and sad. Very glad there's no audience or laugh track to tell me when to think it's being funny. It was also only the first one and I like to give something a few episodes to find its footing.



Steveknj said:


> This, but I think I've said that. Since 9 year old Sheldon is the same as the late 20s, early 30s Sheldon we see early in TBBT, there's no real story.


Perhaps, but maybe this is _supposed_ to be more about his family, his family life growing up and how he ascended academically and how that affected others as opposed to actual personal growth (since, as you said, there really isn't much of that until recently).


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

jr461 said:


> Was this ever heralded as a side-splitting, roll on the floor comedy? If so, I missed that. It's a sitcom by definition but it was ultimately a "dramedy", as so many things are now. As mentioned, at times funny, touching and sad. Very glad there's no audience or laugh track to tell me when to think it's being funny. It was also only the first one and I like to give something a few episodes to find its footing.


I suppose that's good to hear, but there's zero chance I'll watch this anyway. Whatever you call it, the audience laughter on BBT drove me off. I can't watch it for 10 seconds now. Sometimes when I channel surf, I'll come across it. And invariably, there's uproarious laughter within 5 seconds. I guess comedies like 30 Rock, Parks and Rec, The Office, et. al. really turned me off to audience laughter.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jr461 said:


> Was this ever heralded as a side-splitting, roll on the floor comedy? If so, I missed that. It's a sitcom by definition but it was ultimately a "dramedy", as so many things are now. As mentioned, at times funny, touching and sad. Very glad there's no audience or laugh track to tell me when to think it's being funny. It was also only the first one and I like to give something a few episodes to find its footing.
> 
> Perhaps, but maybe this is _supposed_ to be more about his family, his family life growing up and how he ascended academically and how that affected others as opposed to actual personal growth (since, as you said, there really isn't much of that until recently).


Never said it was supposed to be side splitting funny, but, at least a little funny? It really wasn't that.

So hopefully, it will be more about his family, because Sheldon is just Sheldon and we know pretty much all about him. But, I'm not sure if that's the intent here, at least not after the first episode. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I think the thing is that it's not supposed to be a comedy at all. I can see where they intended it to be a little humorous at times, but I thought it was clearly not intended to be a comedy. I think that's why I enjoyed it so much. I saw it as a nice change of pace. What surprised me was that in that half-hour, I suddenly saw Sheldon's dad in an entirely new light not only as a fully-formed character, but one I could empathize with. It's kind of sad knowing he'll pass on before Sheldon ever becomes an adult. When I realized I felt this way, I appreciated the show's writing and the acting. There was some good nuance in the writing. For example, the father not wanting Sheldon to wear the bow tie. Mom was all against Dad taking it away, and the tendency was to side with Mom. And then at school she realized he was right and the bowtie is a bad idea. He had the right idea, she had the right technique. I liked how that while at first he was kind of cast as the bad guy, they were able to change that perception.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

While I still watch Big Bang Theory, I don't seem to be all that interested in this show. I guess I should watch at least an episode or two to see if I like it.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I was a bit hesitant going in after reading some of this thread, but I kind of liked the show. I thought it was cool that the football coach father turned out to be a good guy. I'm going to stick with this for awhile.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> I think the thing is that it's not supposed to be a comedy at all. I can see where they intended it to be a little humorous at times, but I thought it was clearly not intended to be a comedy. I think that's why I enjoyed it so much. I saw it as a nice change of pace. What surprised me was that in that half-hour, I suddenly saw Sheldon's dad in an entirely new light not only as a fully-formed character, but one I could empathize with. It's kind of sad knowing he'll pass on before Sheldon ever becomes an adult. When I realized I felt this way, I appreciated the show's writing and the acting. There was some good nuance in the writing. For example, the father not wanting Sheldon to wear the bow tie. Mom was all against Dad taking it away, and the tendency was to side with Mom. And then at school she realized he was right and the bowtie is a bad idea. He had the right idea, she had the right technique. I liked how that while at first he was kind of cast as the bad guy, they were able to change that perception.


What gave you the impression it wasn't supposed to be comedy? The fact that it wasn't funny, or something else? It's a half hour show, like most comedies. It's produced by Chuck Lorre, who as far as I know, has done mostly 3 camera comedies. It's a spinoff/prequel of a comedy. My impression is that it's SUPPOSED to be comedy in the way something like American Housewife or The Middle is. Single camera, narrated, but still supposed to be funny.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Speaking of the dad, I wonder how they will handle the Sheldon will knock 3 times from now on episode.


He didn't do that in the beginning of TBBT.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NJChris said:


> He didn't do that in the beginning of TBBT.


Sure he did. We just never saw it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NJChris said:


> He didn't do that in the beginning of TBBT.


Well. In the very beginning (original pilot), he was actually a horn dog. And wasn't that "off" in the official pilot. His quirks developed over time.

As did his story about how his father died.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> What gave you the impression it wasn't supposed to be comedy? The fact that it wasn't funny, or something else? It's a half hour show, like most comedies. It's produced by Chuck Lorre, who as far as I know, has done mostly 3 camera comedies. It's a spinoff/prequel of a comedy. My impression is that it's SUPPOSED to be comedy in the way something like American Housewife or The Middle is. Single camera, narrated, but still supposed to be funny.


Do you consider the show Mom a comedy? Some episodes are. It is a sitcom. Which means to me at least that some stuff will be serious and not funny.

Many episodes are fairly serious about drug and alcohol addiction. Perhaps in later episodes they will mix in more comedy. It is only one episode so far. I am willing to give it more then 18 - 20 mins. I liked what I saw so far. I am curious where the back story goes even if it isn't a straight up comedy.

Mom (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

They should have named it "Little Bang".


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

wprager said:


> They should have named it "Little Bang".


 Little Banger


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Well. In the very beginning (original pilot), he was actually a horn dog. And wasn't that "off" in the official pilot. His quirks developed over time.
> 
> As did his story about how his father died.


Unaired pilot? I don't think that matters. But I was pointing out that they wouldn't need to make him knock three times as a kid when he wasn't obsessed with it at the beginning of season 1.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

What does him not doing it season 1 have to do with him walking in on his dad having sex with strange woman? I'm sure there was many things he did not do in first season(s) that were in pilot and many more will come in upcoming episodes, your comment made no sense . No mention of Mr Proton in first season was in pilot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jcondon said:


> Do you consider the show Mom a comedy? Some episodes are. It is a sitcom. Which means to me at least that some stuff will be serious and not funny.
> 
> Many episodes are fairly serious about drug and alcohol addiction. Perhaps in later episodes they will mix in more comedy. It is only one episode so far. I am willing to give it more then 18 - 20 mins. I liked what I saw so far. I am curious where the back story goes even if it isn't a straight up comedy.
> 
> Mom (TV series) - Wikipedia


I don't watch Mom, so I have no opinion on it.

Actually the term sitcom means (Situation Comedy), so by definition, it's a comedy. Most sitcoms have some seriousness to them, but that doesn't make them any less of a comedy. Many dramas have funny bits to them too. That said, I'd expect, at least in the pilot episode, at least SOME funny. But i also will watch a few more episodes to see if it gets any better. Being that I'm a fan of TBBT, that earns a few more episodes to decide if I like it.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> What gave you the impression it wasn't supposed to be comedy? The fact that it wasn't funny, or something else? It's a half hour show, like most comedies. It's produced by Chuck Lorre, who as far as I know, has done mostly 3 camera comedies. It's a spinoff/prequel of a comedy. My impression is that it's SUPPOSED to be comedy in the way something like American Housewife or The Middle is. Single camera, narrated, but still supposed to be funny.


I got the impression that it's not supposed to be a comedy because it's not trying to be a comedy. Comedies' _main_ focus is on being funny. It has humor, but it's not the main focus. The main focus is on Sheldon growing up, what his youth was like, and how he affects his family, all told with sensitivity and humor.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Could be far worse, think Young Raj.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

cannonz said:


> Could be far worse, think Young Raj.


I think that could be pretty fascinating as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Or Young Penny. 

Oh, that’s right. They did that one. Super Fun Night.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

I admit I was expecting a sitcom, so when I didn't laugh not even once I was disappointed. But then it dawned on me that maybe this is supposed to be more Wonder Years than TBBT so I'm going to give it a chance from that perspective. Pilots are always difficult - they're trying to jam so much into the first 21 minutes of an entire show's run, so I'll forgive the disappointing entertainment value and hope for better throughout the season.

I love the little boy who plays Sheldon. The problem is, though, he's way *too *adorable. I have to believe that a real little boy who is on the autism/Aspererger's spectrum would never be that cute and adorable. I just don't believe the character in any way has Asperger's. The boy tries to act annoying and socially awkward, but either needs more practice or better scripts to make me believe he is on the autism spectrum. Maybe the director and Jim Parsons just need to work with him some more.

Disappointing start, but I hold out hope for this show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It has been stated several times that sheldon does not have asperber’s. Both by him (she had me tested) but more importantly from the writers. 

As for autism, I know some lovely children who have it and they are very engaging and fun. 

So far, what we’ve seen is a child who is extremely intelligent and advanced who cannot handle all the information he knows. Even kids not in the spectrum will shout out a violation of a rule they learned. 

We will see where they take it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

omg, Zoe reminds me so much of her mother, whom I absolutely love as a comedic actress! Her voice, plus her mouth is exactly like Metcalf's. 

So far I like. It's cute.

LMAO at last line of episode.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I liked it. I also liked the fact that he had a close relationship with his mother. He doesn't seem to have that as much as an adult, so it surprised me. Watching the struggles of his mother and learning how to deal with a child like Sheldon and forcing the school to deal as well struck home to me, due to my issues with my son. I've been there, tearing apart his room for something, to prevent a problem. I understood it completely.

I never expected it to be a comedy, and I think that's where people went wrong. Instead of looking at it as TBBT, look at it as a family that has to deal with an exceptional child and their family struggles associated with it. It stands alone on its own rather well.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I watched it today. I did not like the previews but when put together as a full episode, it was much better than I thought. Good enough to make me want to watch the next episode to see where it goes.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm glad I read this thread before watching the show. I went in last night expecting to burn off the show but ended up rather enjoying it.

The kid that plays Sheldon was good. I notice they fixed the actor's teeth after the pilot.

The parents were good as well. I've seen the dad on TBBT and IASIP and knew he would be good. Zoe Perry was my worry. My wife watches Scandal and Zoe Perry was on it. She was truly, truly awful. So bad my wife actually stopped the show and asked me to come watch a scene to see if the actress really was as bad as she thought. She was. Was a bit distressed when I saw she was cast as Sheldon's mom in this. But she's fine. Whew!

The little sister is pitch perfect. Having recently watched the BBT episode that featured Sheldon' sister, this casting is gold. The little girl's tone, accent, and attitude were flawless.

The older brother is the only one that stood out as not feeling right to me. To me the actor looks too young/small for the role (which is probably just weirdness on my part as he's probably the exact age he's playing).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

ITA about the older brother. Furthermore, I didn't even recall Sheldon having a brother - only the twin sister.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> The kid that plays Sheldon was good. *I notice they fixed the actor's teeth after the pilot.*


Since they've only aired one episode, what do you mean about them fixing his teeth after the pilot?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Since they've only aired one episode, what do you mean about them fixing his teeth after the pilot?


During the credits of the first episode it shows a photo of the boy playing Sheldon to promote the show. He's smiling. His teeth are no longer crooked and the gaps are gone. Had dental work to clean them up.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

ClutchBrake said:


> During the credits of the first episode it shows a photo of the boy playing Sheldon to promote the show. He's smiling. His teeth are no longer crooked and the gaps are gone. Had dental work to clean them up.


I noticed that, too.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been thinking about this show a bit since watching the pilot. I'm choosing to look at the 'we know he doesn't grow much between now and his late 20s' problem like this: he's not really the hero of the new show, with a growth arc to follow. We could choose to look at him in more of a Walter White-esque anti-hero light. We'll root for him (if they get it right), but his own bad choices are really at the heart of a lot of his conflicts. His dad passing at some point in the series could also introduce the opportunity to 'reset' some development they'll establish before then...so he grows and regresses before we meet him in TBBT. Speaking of, I thought the father character was excellent, and enjoyed most of the rest of the cast, but have to agree I found young Sheldon's actor's performance less than great...but still hoping he finds the right notes to hit over the season. The kid is young and can't have more than a couple years acting experience (very limited IMDB profile) so I'm willing to give him some time to feel it out.

I also found the overall tone of the pilot wasn't what I was expecting, but after letting it bounce around my head for a bit, the Wonder Years kind of vibe it had did work for me.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm surprised that no one has mentioned it (or maybe I just missed it), but: loved when young Sheldon, sans mitten, reached for his father's hand at the end. Teary.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm surprised that no one has mentioned it (or maybe I just missed it), but: loved when young Sheldon, sans mitten, reached for his father's hand at the end. Teary.


That scene cemented the show for me. While it had humor, it wants to go deeper than that. I didn't have a good opinion of Sheldon's dad from TBBT, but it changed entirely after just one episode. I guess they could make him rougher later, but I don't suspect they will. I think we'll see that a lot of the horrors of Sheldon's youth is on a level with pretty much everything else Sheldon encounters.... overly-exaggerated by Sheldon's tendency for hyperbole. Instead, we'll see a simple Texas <poor Sheldon> family trying to navigate a minefield of a genius and socially-awkward child.

I wonder if they'll ever have his brother on TBBT?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bobcarn said:


> I wonder if they'll ever have his brother on TBBT?


I do like the idea of that, and "Young Sheldon" informing TBBT--I wonder if Chuck Lorre will allow that to happen. It would make for a fun insider's joke/origami-like puzzle.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

bobcarn said:


> I think the thing is that it's not supposed to be a comedy at all. I can see where they intended it to be a little humorous at times, but I thought it was clearly not intended to be a comedy.


Perhaps someone should have told CBS?

About Young Sheldon - CBS.com

"This single-camera, half-hour comedy gives us the chance to meet him in childhood, as he embarks on his innocent, awkward, and hopeful journey toward the man he will become."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Perhaps someone should have told CBS?
> 
> About Young Sheldon - CBS.com
> 
> "This single-camera, half-hour comedy gives us the chance to meet him in childhood, as he embarks on his innocent, awkward, and hopeful journey toward the man he will become."


But to this point (and I also found it not funny), it's more of a Wonder Years than a TBBT, but, I do think it's SUPPOSED to be at least somewhat funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Perhaps someone should have told CBS?
> 
> About Young Sheldon - CBS.com
> 
> "This single-camera, half-hour comedy gives us the chance to meet him in childhood, as he embarks on his innocent, awkward, and hopeful journey toward the man he will become."


 TV networks only have a couple categories in which to place their shows - comedy, drama, and reality. Traditionally, half-hour shows were comedies and hour-long shows were dramas. I believe the Emmys has even adopted running time as the way to differentiate between comedy and drama, since there were shows that were clearly dramas submitting in the comedy categories.

All this is to say that when you only have those three categories to choose from, and the run-time is 30 minutes, it's kind of a no-brainer that it goes in the comedy category, even if it's not written the same way as a traditional multi-camera, filmed-in-front-of-a-live-audience sitcom and doesn't have the same number or style of jokes.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> But to this point (and I also found it not funny), it's more of a Wonder Years than a TBBT, but, I do think it's SUPPOSED to be at least somewhat funny.


I found it to be a nice mixture of funny, interesting, and touching.

"He's going to be in your class. Everyone will know he's your brother. It'll be awful."
"Dad, make her shut up."
"She's not lying."


----------



## Jj556 (Nov 13, 2021)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I admit I was expecting a sitcom, so when I didn't laugh not even once I was disappointed. But then it dawned on me that maybe this is supposed to be more Wonder Years than TBBT so I'm going to give it a chance from that perspective. Pilots are always difficult - they're trying to jam so much into the first 21 minutes of an entire show's run, so I'll forgive the disappointing entertainment value and hope for better throughout the season.
> 
> I love the little boy who plays Sheldon. The problem is, though, he's way *too *adorable. I have to believe that a real little boy who is on the autism/Aspererger's spectrum would never be that cute and adorable. I just don't believe the character in any way has Asperger's. The boy tries to act annoying and socially awkward, but either needs more practice or better scripts to make me believe he is on the autism spectrum. Maybe the director and Jim Parsons just need to work with him some more.
> 
> Disappointing start, but I hold out hope for this show.


I know this was obviously posted 4 years ago but I can't help but be completely shocked by your comment about how autistic kids could "never be that cute/adorable". I'm guessing you aren't educated on autism since it does not affect someone's looks. Comment just came off as rude and ignorant


----------

